# Not enough power for electric spreader



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone had to come up with a solution for running out of electric power in your plow truck? My new sander has two electric motors and a vibrator. Its not spreading effectively and the plow moves very slowly while the sander is on. I ran another wire from my altenator to the 2nd truck battery which helped a little. Should I get a bigger altenator? give the sander its own battery? Or just replace my truck batteries which are original-2007.


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

plow the lot then drive around the lot and salt.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Big 3 upgrade.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep what MCG said!


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

McG_Landscaping;1681305 said:


> plow the lot then drive around the lot and salt.


I am. Its still very weak! moving the plow will just about turn the sander off


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Never move the plow when running the sander.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

6 year old batterys probably getting weak , which does not help situation.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I just switch to electric, i hope this isn't a issue, i would have stayed with gas...

I would change batteries, maybe add a battery for spreader it self...


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Four Seasons;1681294 said:


> Has anyone had to come up with a solution for running out of electric power in your plow truck? My new sander has two electric motors and a vibrator. Its not spreading effectively and the plow moves very slowly while the sander is on. I ran another wire from my altenator to the 2nd truck battery which helped a little. Should I get a bigger altenator? give the sander its own battery? Or just replace my truck batteries which are original-2007.


You are running batteries from 07????? Yea maybe time to buy new! I would bet good money that will take care of the problem. Thumbs Up


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I run a snow ex 8500 on a single battery, stock alternator and wiring and a plow on one truck and never have a problem. This truck probibaly spreads 50+ ton/year.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Four Seasons;1681294 said:


> Has anyone had to come up with a solution for running out of electric power in your plow truck? My new sander has two electric motors and a vibrator. Its not spreading effectively and the plow moves very slowly while the sander is on. I ran another wire from my altenator to the 2nd truck battery which helped a little. Should I get a bigger altenator? give the sander its own battery? Or just replace my truck batteries which are original-2007.


Replace the 2 in the truck and add a 3rd for the spreader also, then you have a spare battery to.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Probably your 2007 batteries are getting a little weaker, (though I have never had a battery better than an OEM one). Alternator should be plenty big on that truck, though you can probably figure out what it is either by tag or option code. Electric motors do draw alot of power, my 3/4hp leeson draws 58 amps! I added a 3rd battery to my truck in the salter, since it was a gas to electric conversion it had a tray location anyways. I'm still not thrilled with the power draw these days, wondering if my motor is wearing and drawing more--bought a clamp meter to find out, haven't had a chance to. Also purchased a spare motor just in case. My problem is when it starts to work really hard it wants to slip the alt belt. Considering going to dual pulleys.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

derekbroerse;1681475 said:


> Probably your 2007 batteries are getting a little weaker, (though I have never had a battery better than an OEM one). Alternator should be plenty big on that truck, though you can probably figure out what it is either by tag or option code. Electric motors do draw alot of power, my 3/4hp leeson draws 58 amps! I added a 3rd battery to my truck in the salter, since it was a gas to electric conversion it had a tray location anyways. I'm still not thrilled with the power draw these days, wondering if my motor is wearing and drawing more--bought a clamp meter to find out, haven't had a chance to. Also purchased a spare motor just in case. My problem is when it starts to work really hard it wants to slip the alt belt. Considering going to dual pulleys.


Wow! Is it typical of a sander to draw that much power?


----------



## CreativeEarth (Feb 1, 2009)

I had the same problem. I kept killing batteries. I had to upgrade alternator. I bought from https://www.dcpowerinc.com/. It was pricey but now I run the spreader with 2 motors, strobe, plow and never have a problem or run my batteries down.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

beanz27;1681512 said:


> Wow! Is it typical of a sander to draw that much power?


That number comes off the tag on it, I've never actually measured it. I would imagine that is the max draw its supposed to pull under heavy loaded startup?

Most salters only have 1/3 or 1/2hp electric motors, so they would draw alot less, I was converting and replacing a 10.5hp gasser, so I went for the overkill motor lol... keep in mind many salters have more than one motor, mine only has the one.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Clean and tighten all of your terminals. Bad connections raise hell on battery's.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

gene gls;1681534 said:


> Clean and tighten all of your terminals. Bad connections raise hell on battery's.


That too. I just assumed that would already be done, 1st thing I would check!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

gene gls;1681534 said:


> Clean and tighten all of your terminals. Bad connections raise hell on battery's.


Ya, that can cause problems.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

It might have something to do with 7 year old batteries.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

derekbroerse;1681530 said:


> That number comes off the tag on it, I've never actually measured it. I would imagine that is the max draw its supposed to pull under heavy loaded startup?
> 
> Most salters only have 1/3 or 1/2hp electric motors, so they would draw alot less, I was converting and replacing a 10.5hp gasser, so I went for the overkill motor lol... keep in mind many salters have more than one motor, mine only has the one.


Guess I never even thought about it. I think I`ll find a gas model then wow.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Bossman 92;1681566 said:


> It might have something to do with 7 year old batteries.


They are way over due for a change. A battery takes a beating with the plow, lights, and a electric sander.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

goel;1681469 said:


> I run a snow ex 8500 on a single battery, stock alternator and wiring and a plow on one truck and never have a problem. This truck probibaly spreads 50+ ton/year.


that's what I have. I guess I will make that tomorrows project, get some new batteries in it and take things from there in regards to Alt and 3rd battery.

As someone else mentioned, I hate to give up my OEM batteries,lol. I know they should all be the same thing. The factory ones just seem so much better. They are AC Delco.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Four Seasons;1681727 said:


> that's what I have. I guess I will make that tomorrows project, get some new batteries in it and take things from there in regards to Alt and 3rd battery.
> 
> As someone else mentioned, I hate to give up my OEM batteries,lol. I know they should all be the same thing. The factory ones just seem so much better. They are AC Delco.


Since they are still working, I wouldn't toss em, they make good bench batteries for testing components, car batteries, tractor batteries etc... just nothing that has long term draw like your salter. We've had Delco batteries last over 10 years!

BUT don't use one on the salter, if you do decide to add one, as it will likely haul down your other two and be a hinderance rather than a help--batteries should always be replaced as a set (in an ideal world), and since you are putting in 2 fresh under the hood... well you get the point. Maybe your battery shop can work with you to sell you three at a better price?


----------



## Border (Dec 7, 2013)

I am having a similar problem. I have a 2004 F250 with a new Fisher 8ft plow and one year old Fisher Polycaster spreader (1.5 yd). I just have one battery. No issues last year. This year ,once in a while , I get flashing diagnostic lights on my spreader control. Manual says it is in Batter Saver mode decreased spreader efficiency . I just put in a new Yellow Top Optima battery this week and it still does it. Not as often and mostly when the hopper is full though.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

well one of my old batteries tested out in very good shape and the other was whooped. So I just did the one and went up a size while I was at it. At $180 the one battery was enough! It did indeed liven the sander right up. You can feel the vibrator through the floor of the truck now, which certainly wasn't the case before. Hopefully it holds up.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'd do the other one and match it - story goes they both can end up at the lower rated battery's level after some hard use


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

well I just had to jump the truck. so I think I have another issue besides batteries. Either a drain somewhere, or one thought I had was that I have been remote starting it just to let it warm up and then not driving it. I wonder if the remote start leaves something on where you are supposed to drive it afterward. Its not something I have discovered in the past 6 years ive owned it but it seemed like a possible connection.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Never replace just one battery, because next time you'll buy two.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I had the same issue with my 07 F350 with 4 year old batteries including the dead battery in the morning eventually. I changed the batteries with ones from Autozone and they lasted a month. Went out and spent the extra cash on two new Interstates and never had a problem again.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Personally, I will NEVER buy Interstates again, nothing but problems with them in various vehicles and machines.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Border, check your altenator. May be time for a rebuild. As far as battery replacement, I completely agree, replace both together. I just had mine tested in a truck, 5yr old. One was fine, the other was done. I replaced them both. 
you don't want the new battery needing to help the old. I run dual motor electric spreaders and really like them


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

we had this problem in a 2004 Silverado 2500hd. Replaced alternator power wire with a thicker one and all is well


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

It is all about having the right equipment. We ran a 73 ford f350 390 v8 4 spd with a 78 amp alternator. It had a meyers 7.5 blade, code 3 mx7000 light bar/ex police light bar, salt dog 2 yd spreader. Used 0 gauge welding leads for power and ground to the salter, plow, and light bar distribution block. No issues. It had 1 battery.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

OK its not the truck! Both batteries are new now but the sander still sucks hard. It has a full 12 volts at the vibe and the auger. It spits and sputters a little sand at a time . It would take me all day to do a long driveway. I will call snow ex tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I have an electric spreader, best investment I've ever made (or should I say best change, from gas to electric). I have never had any issues with not having enough power to operate things but I run newer diesel with two batteries


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

had a similar problem when i converted my gas spreader to 2 electric motors . replaced my light gauge wires from truck battery to spreader battery with o gauge . now everything works as it should.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

it had nothing to do with voltage. There was a damn salt baffle in it that comes out for sand. All is good now!


----------



## chevymanz28 (Aug 21, 2012)

Four Seasons;1681294 said:


> Has anyone had to come up with a solution for running out of electric power in your plow truck? My new sander has two electric motors and a vibrator. Its not spreading effectively and the plow moves very slowly while the sander is on. I ran another wire from my altenator to the 2nd truck battery which helped a little. Should I get a bigger altenator? give the sander its own battery? Or just replace my truck batteries which are original-2007.


just had the same problem with a couple new to me f350s this yr. could not run plow and sander at same time. stock alternator was 100amps, bought 2 aftermarket 300 amp alternators 1 for each truck, problem solved.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been there and done all that until I bought this battery... great product, end of story, problems gone. If you upgrade your truck in the next couple of years keep the Odyssey batteries. Call them on the phone, they are extremely helpful. Yup, they are expensive. They ship via FedEx.

Here's my PlowSite thread from 2012: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141726&highlight=odyssey

No more dimming headlights or worries when it's -30 below! And I don't plug in the engine heater anymore either. 
http://www.odysseybatteries.com/


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Electric spreaders = best thing ever


----------

